# Warning: The link does have graphic pictures



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

FINN

Those poor dogs! It made me sick!
Stray Rescue of St. Louis has some happy stories on it's site, too!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I just don't understand how people can be so cruel. I understand that a lot of people don't look at companion animals in the same way that we do but they are living things. How do they justify this in their minds. Awful. There is something fundementally wrong with our specis.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry I looked! I can't get passed how some people can be that evil! I am so sorry you have to deal with that alone. But I thank god they have you!


----------



## Pottersclay597 (Oct 3, 2011)

some people really stink...the only thing I can hold on to is that they will answer to God for the things they did.......gonna go love on my babies now


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So sickened by the cruelty of man. The rescue guy sounds so beat down. I am astounded that the authorities in St Louis have no concern for this situation and won't prosecute animal abusers.


----------

